# Tear Staining getting worse!!!



## ched999uk (Dec 2, 2010)

I know there are lots of posts here about tear staining but none seem to talk about getting worse. 

We have only had our Connie 6 days (she is 11 weeks) and her staining is getting worse. We have tried eye wipes and saline on cotton balls but it seems to be getting worse!!!!!!
I posted an intro here with an image. 

Any ideas??? 

Thanks

PS great site with lots of info.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Pete - I responded in your introduction post about this. I'm sure it will get better as time goes by and she stops teething!


----------



## CLOUDsMommy (Jul 8, 2010)

Could it be your water?
Ever since I've had Cloud I've filtered his water (Brita) and when traveling I give him bottled water. Before receiving him, I read and came across tear staining and read that it could be the water, so I've never given him unfiltered tap water. Never had any problems with tear staining, and whenever I see 'eye-boogers' I immediately comb it out with a flea comb.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Give it time and like Emmy said, don't give her unfiltered tap water. Tear staining is part of the breed, but esp. when they are puppies and teething. You just have to be patient and persistent about cleaning around her eyes and watching her diet.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I don't think tear staining has to do with water or anything like that. It is very common for this breed especially a puppy. When my malt was the same age as yours she had some tear staining but now she has none.......just clear tears that harden and have to be cleaned as well. I would not worry you'll probably see less over time.


----------



## Stelkia Maltese (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi! I'm sorry you're having problems with Connie's eyes. I know how frustrating it can be. Here is a good article from top handler, _Tonia Holibaugh_ on tear staining (Factors to eliminate Tear Staining - by Tonia Holibaugh - Rhapsody Maltese). It is probably at it's worse when they are teething. Hang in there and keep trying, you'll get it to clear up. Antibotics aren't the evil some people think they are, of course you don't want to abuse them, but some times you need more than bottled water and yogurt. If your vet won't treat the tear staining, find another.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I know how tough it is to go through tear staining -- I've been through it multiple times! The good news is that in most cases, it will clear up on its own eventually.

I do not recommend using any type of antibiotic (including Angel's Eyes, Tylan, Tetracycline, etc) until your Maltese is at least 9 months old and has no remaining baby teeth. Even then, antibiotics should only be considered if your vet deems it appropriate and other possible causes have been eliminated.

One common cause for tear staining is allergies, which can be environmental or something in the food they eat (such as any grains & chicken). What food are you giving her? You may want to try feeding a grain-free food if you aren't currently. I feed Acana Pacifica and both of my dogs do well on it.

I also give filtered (NOT distilled) water from our Brita pitcher. I'm not sure whether or not it does anything, but it is good for them nonetheless.

Both of my two have gone through terrible tear staining, and they are both just about 100% stain-free now. London is almost 3, and Preston is 1 1/2. I was patient, and EVENTUALLY it went away. I think right after they turn 1yr old most staining stops...but until then, you can use a warm, wet baby washcloth to gently cleanse the eye area daily or every two days so bacteria doesn't form in the wet eye area. Most of us use Spa Lavish Facial Scrub to wash their faces -- it's tear-free and does help fade tear stains (just a tiny bit...it does not bleach them nor does it cure the staining) when used daily. Keep the eye area as dry as possible which is hard. Preston has always teared a lot (he no longer stains much but he still gets a wet face) and I used to have to blot his eye area with a paper towel several times per day to help dry the hair out.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I agree that teething can be a major cause. 

Since the pup is new to your home, I would also take care to wash any bedding in a dye-free, fragrance-free detergent. Do not use any powders or sprays on your carpet. Avoid scented airfresheners/candles around the pup. Do not use any cleaning products on your floors - a simple mixture of vinegar and water will do a good job and be perfectly safe for the dog to lick. All of these things are irritants and can make staining worse. Since it did get worse after you brought the pup home, its worth thinking about.


----------



## Dogwriter (Jul 3, 2010)

jmm mentioned cleaning products, I just wanted to add that I overheard a conversation between a professional handler and a person whose dog had allergies...said it was "99% possibility" that the swiffer products were the issue. 

I have no idea, I am just repeating what I heard. We use swiffer stuff.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Fabreze is also well known to cause many allergic reactions in animals! Beware. Have heard of some dogs getting seizures from this.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Your puppy does not have staining that bad. I have seen much worse. I agree with all said however there are a few things you can do. Get some tiny blunt tip scissors and trim the hairs around the eyes that could poke her. Inspect your puppy's eyes every day for hair that might have gotten in and put enough eyewash in with the dropper tip to wash out that hair. You can use an eyewash for humans. Just make sure it is an eyewash, not eye drops. You can also clip the stained hair. Please teach your puppy, if you haven't already, that she must be very still. My girls are used to it and look forward to the eyewash because it is soothing. :thumbsup:


----------



## girlygirls (Oct 31, 2010)

I agree your puppy doesn't look that bad to me compared to mine who is 14 weeks. My Skittle's seems to have gotten worse. I see it more when she is nervous. Seems like the more I clean her face etc... the more staining I see. She is given filtered tap water, fed a good quality food that the breeder used without dyes etc... The only thing I don't have yet is the Spa Lavish. I don't know where to get it. If someone can let me know, I'd appreciate it. I'm just waiting this out and hoping that as she grows up, teething stops and she gets more comfortable she will be ok. Her 1/2 brother has basically no staining and her sister just a small amount. My baby got the most.


----------



## ched999uk (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks very much for all your helpful and reassuring comments. One of her brothers who is still for sale appears to have no staining so we were getting very concerned. I think we are a bit over cautious with our little baby 
We are washing her face twice daily and learning how to hold her and reassure her when we are washing her face. I think its getting a bit better and she is certainly getting better at having her face washed. We have some round nose scissors and are so nervous about cutting the few hairs that are a bit close to her eyes. She is a bit nervous of the scissors but she appears to be getting better very gradually and so are we  . 
We do have very 'soft' water here but I think we will either go to bottled water or get a brita filter. Going to try and get some face wash and some babies face cloths.

If anyone has any tips for holding her that would be great. There are 2 of us, myself and Michelle but its still difficult. It maybe that we are nervous but any tips would be very welcome.


Thanks very much for your help, this is a great forum. I was worried that you guys wouldn't be very helpful to some English guy but how wrong I was. This has got to be one of the most helpful communities there is. Thanks very much.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Some other things you should watch out for are:

Food colorings in treats
BHA/BHT used as a preservative
any treat made in China 
make sure toys are made for animals
Since it's the holidays...watch out for the ornament hooks if an ornament falls on the floor
No tinsel! on the tree.


----------

